
Computer generated faces using GAN with 50,000 images from a photobooth - tontonius
https://twitter.com/darren_cullen/status/1060225126313156613/video/1
======
carlsborg
This is the twitter of the guy who made the video
[https://twitter.com/highqualitysh1t/status/10595495983295201...](https://twitter.com/highqualitysh1t/status/1059549598329520129)

This is the implementation:

"Progressive Growing of GANs for Improved Quality, Stability, and Variation- –
Official TensorFlow implementation of the ICLR 2018 paper"

[https://github.com/tkarras/progressive_growing_of_gans](https://github.com/tkarras/progressive_growing_of_gans)

